# itemized UB form



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 17, 2008)

I work in an ASC and never had a problem when submitting our UB form using CPT/HCPCS codes, now I have an insurance asking for an itemized bill instead of using these cpt codes, I guess she means supplies, length of time, use of operating & recovery room??  but I've never had to do one of these, does anyone have experience with itemized billing???   thanx      (eg. this patient had more than 25 lesions removed)


----------



## mbort (Nov 17, 2008)

I occasionally get that request from carriers too.  My response to them is this.. "We bill a facility fee and do not itemized our supply usage.  As an ASC the facility fee that we charge, includes everything from the time the patient walks in our door, til the time they leave". 

If they are extremely persistent about it, then we actually log the supplies used for each case for case cost analysis and inventory control, so I print that report, white out a couple of things that are none of their business  (prices etc) , make a copy and then send it.

hope this helps 
Mary


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you!


----------

